#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Wayne Kerrs Shantou Sojourn  China

## Wayne Kerr

This week it was Shantou, China for old Wayne Kerr. Gecko soup, Chinese wine, dinner with an old flame, and a need to buy a bit of fish were on the agenda. Here are few pics.


^ Shantou, China – about a 6 beer (3 hr) flight from Bangkok and just a stones throw from Macau should you be up for a bit of a flutter  :Smile: 


^ Shantou Airport - first airport I have ever visited where one can buy vibrators and porn magazines in most of the shops. Like most airports in China, Viagra and aphrodisiacs are popular items for sale at Shantou Airport  :Smile: 


^ First stop was to see a man about some fish – was looking to buy some fish and shrimp from this 1,600 hectare farm in Shantou 


^ The farms go on as far as the eye can see


^ With 1 billion people to feed farms like this are pretty common sights along China’s coast – but the Chinese being Chinese, they are always looking to slice as much profit out the fish and shrimp as they can via export - this is where old Wayne Kerr fits in  :Very Happy: . 

Anyway, like most places in Asia, doing business with the locals usually involves spending some time at a temple. First stop was the farm’s temple to make merit and get to know the farm manager.


^ Merit-making at the temple

Some scenes from inside the temple














^ Loved this - Wayne Jnr just told me wants a tattoo of this on his shoulder  :Surprised: 


^ These tigers looked great - for some reason these and the dragons below reminded of that old TV show "Monkey Magic"  :Very Happy: .






^ A work in progress  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The Chinese take their merit making very seriously - despite my efforts to get down and burn a bit of incense I was given a lesson on how things should be done at this temple. Check out the chap in the video below running me through the procedure - all a bit bloody difficult for me and by this stage I was getting pretty darn thirsty  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Once Id got all the formalities out of the way, I was up for some fun China style. Id organised for one of my old flames to come up from Guangzhou for a good night on the town.


^ Ms. Liu reads my travel stuff on here and she made me promise not to post any pictures of her from the front end - she really is anatomically correct and I can't wait to get back there  :Very Happy: 


^ There is loads of great nightlife in Shantou  mostly bars, karaoke, massage, and late night street stalls/bars  :Smile: 


^ Motorcycles and samlors are the main mode of night time transport  :Smile: 


^ Some great food stalls in China at night  :Smile: 


^ We went in for a few chicken legs and jellyfish after a very late night drinking Chinese whiskey  :Smile: 

The video below is of some Chinese chaps stumbling out of one of the joints we were at  the Chinese take their drinking very seriously and they usually arent happy unless you end up like the chaps in the vid  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The night out somehow turned into breakfast ... fortunately I didn't have to start work until 9.00am  :Boobies: 


^ Anyway, that dinner somehow turned into breakfast and beer – noodle shop in downtown Shantou city  :Chinese: 


^ Great beef noodle soup and icy cold TsingTao beer for breakfast  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

I think my knees would have given out on the merit making lark.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

I was praying that my knees wouldn't give out later in the evening  :Wink:

----------


## Jock Itch

Very impressive Wayne - got any pics of the Prawns + fish from farms ?

----------


## a. boozer

> I was praying that my knees wouldn't give out later in the evening


Unfortunately my legs stop me from kneeling when visiting our local temple, however I am always greeted with a 'Hello Beckham', my nickname from the Monk, who always then insists on getting a chair for me!

This is a really interesting thread, look forward to some more postings.

----------


## in4zip

nice one WK, this gives an idea on what scale 'things' get done over thar!
I built a 90 tons/year fish farm (tilapia nilotica) in East Africa, that looks like a piddly foot bath compared to what is in your pics.

1600 H is a lot of fish farm (10,000 rai for those that've been in the LoS for too long)

some questions 
-who owns the farm(s)?
-Type(s) of fish bred?
-how do they get the produce to the market
-internal consumption %? export%?
-any general stats regarding production?

ta

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ in4zip, your work in Africa sounds great ... I imagine it would have been better if it wasn’t for all the Africans.

I’m working mostly on white legged shrimp. Just gave my mate a call re the stats - he says China is producing nearly 400 000 metric tonnes of this per year. In some areas of the farm above they are doing up to 20 tonnes per hectare per year – amazing pdcn rates which blow me away. They are of course banged up with all manner of antibiotics and other substances (just take a look at the Chinese women swimmers  :Wink: ). 

I'm  guessing that about 70 percent is for domestic consumption, the rest is exported. A few years ago only 10 percent went offshore. Re transport from farm - I’m only interested in the shrimp for export which all goes to the processing sheds in big refrigerated containers. As for fish it is all there … nile perch (your talipia), sea perch (barramundi), snakehead, groupers, all sorts of molluscs.

JockItch, unfortunately I don’t have any pics of the critters in the water. These Chinese were intent on showing them to me on the restaurant table instead, which mostly ended up with me getting stitched up on rice whiskey  :Smile: .

----------


## hillbilly

Mr Wayne,

As expected from your other travels, excellent photos and some great comments. More please... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Wayne, I presume you know Jake the Snake?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Wayne, I presume you know Jake the Snake?


Not quite following you there mate, are you talking about the wrestler or the poem?
 :Smile:

----------


## klongmaster

^neither...JtS is a competitor of yours...domociled in Bkk with lie-flat interests in Pattaya...

good thread by the way...

always look forward to your entertaining travel threads...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Wayne, I presume you know Jake the Snake?
> 
> 
> Not quite following you there mate, are you talking about the wrestler or the poem?


SJ Seafood I think the company is. Anyway, he's one of the chaps at Wall Street with a big gob (Aussie).  :Surprised: 

Strangely, the chap in your avatar looks like Klongy, but about 50 years ago.  :Razz:

----------


## Pimp of the LOS

Some decent shots and a pretty ace thread as well even though i though it was gonna be about a pervert when I opened it....

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Glad some of you enjoy the pics. As for Jake the Snake, Wall Street is a bit upmarket for old fish mongers like us - he must be doing well  :Smile: .

*Anyway, back to the road ...*

Apart from the friendly girls and great nightlife, the next best thing about southern China is the food and the drinking capabilities of the locals. Here's a few pics that I took somehow whilst getting completely sloshed during dinners with the locals   :Smile: .


^ These horse dick looking critters are the delicious. They go for about 500 yuan (say US$75) each and we decided to get stuck into one for starters  :Smile: .


^ Some pissy little rock lobsters – having spent the best part of my 20s floating around off the coast of Tasmania, Australia eating these things for free I find it hard to get excited by these bloody lobsters they have over here in the merry old orient 


^ Seems like fish are everywhere you go in China


^ Some more fish. The big diamond shape one is the Chinese pomfret, bloody good eating. I think we ate this sucker  :Smile: .


^ First course – the green stuff in the middle is sweet potato leave soup, the brown stuff on the right is abalone and sea cucumber, and mud crab claw on the left


^ Close up of the sweet potato leave soup – doesn’t taste as bad as it looks. 


^ Second course – fresh papaya full of gecko soup. Gecko soup is a specialty of Shantou and is pretty darn tasty.


^ One of my "colleagues" enjoying a drink with the locals. The Chinese operate mostly on a "drink to you drop" basis ... could settle into life there quite easily  :Very Happy: .

----------


## El Gibbon

Great thread,

You know your in trouble when your at a table of 12 or 13 and they INSIST on Yom Sing, one at a time... been there done that... lol


E. G.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> You know your in trouble when your at a table of 12 or 13 and they INSIST on Yom Sing, one at a time... been there done that... lol


^ There were atleast 20 serious drinkers around that table that I "Ganbei'd" with on more than one occasion. I walked out of the place but both my assistants passed out, one we took back to her room in a wheelchair  :Very Happy: .

----------


## dirtydog

"Gecko Soup," Now I assume this is made from crushed up gekoes, how disgusting, then again this Thai guy used to pay my staff 5 or 10 baht per live gecko they caught for him and he swallowed them whole and alive, it was probably stroller pretending to be a thai.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

It was a short trip, so this is gunna be a short thread. Shantou airport is the first airport I’ve ever found vibrators on-sale. I tried to get a few pics but I think my hand was shaking so much that they didn’t work out so well. Here they are.


^ The sex toy cabinet at Shantou Airport – the boxes on the bottom left are vibrators


^ Sex toys and medicines at Shantou Airport – think my hands were shaking too much so crappy pics. Pretty much everything you’d ever need there.


^ Sea turtles are also sold everywhere in China – only 2000 yuan for the big one in the middle


^ I went via Guangzhou International Airport on the way home – now this must be one of the best airports I’ve ever visited. I’m pretty sure the Thais based the design of Suvarnaphumi on this place. Main difference is the Chinese did it right, friggin Thais fecked up again  :Smile: .

----------


## babygirl

^Quite the vibe collection. That is shocking to see in China. Aren't they illegal in Thailand, or hard to find?  :Wink:

----------


## dirtydog

Yes they are illegal in Thailand so its a case of bringing your own  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

^ On a side note, you occasionally see the question arise of where to buy vibes by blokes 'for their girls'. What's wrong with them? Don't their cocks work or something?  :bunny3:

----------


## babygirl

^ I guess not!  :bunny3:

----------

